# Visual acuity in young dogs



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I have three pups I'm starting; one at four months(m), two at eighteen months(m&f) One of the 18 mo. pups the male responds completely different then the others to different objects. (also he is solid black) Something moving at a distance (anything, a leaf, flag etc.) or just a shape. He will bark at it protectively. The other two don't respond. Is this a visual issue or a temperament issue, sensitivity or what? He barked at a fire hydrant isn't that sacreligous. I cannot figure this out, he moves forward or he'd be gone, does anyone have any serious knowledge in regards to this or experience. He is exposed environmentally early on equally with the other two, I've seen this before in dogs that haven't had environmental experience. Thanks, baffled ](*,)


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Steve Estrada said:


> I have three pups I'm starting; one at four months(m), two at eighteen months(m&f) One of the 18 mo. pups the male responds completely different then the others to different objects. (also he is solid black) Something moving at a distance (anything, a leaf, flag etc.) or just a shape. He will bark at it protectively. The other two don't respond. Is this a visual issue or a temperament issue, sensitivity or what? He barked at a fire hydrant isn't that sacreligous. I cannot figure this out, he moves forward or he'd be gone, does anyone have any serious knowledge in regards to this or experience. He is exposed environmentally early on equally with the other two, I've seen this before in dogs that haven't had environmental experience. Thanks, baffled ](*,)


Does he also repond (chase) to flashlights, reflections, etc.?


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Without seeing the dog its hard but would hazzard a guess its a nerve issue.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Did you just get the 18 month old or did you raise him? What do you mean by exposure? 

Terrasita


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Mistake typo he is 18wks. I've had him since 7 wks old, yes he does chase everything, super prey drive & crunches everything with full mouth, one of the strongest bites of a dog his I've seen, not that this is relevant. Doesn't chase shiny reflections or lights, thanks everyone. Sorry for typo,
Exposure means he has gone every where public, beaches, trains, traffic, kids sports, parks, in business's


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

If he was fine before, then he's just hit a flaky stage. Can pop up between 16-20 weeks. One of mine just did the same thing. If I hadn't had her out and about and was just seeing her for the first time, I'd say environmentally nervy. I wouldn't panic. Mine was tipping up to a bucket, barking at things. Yet with the stock she was fine. I've seen puppies go in and out of flaky stages and even change week to week. 

Terrasita


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds to me like he's just more reactive than the other two. As long as he's forward about it, I wouldn't worry about it to much at this age. Could just be in a quirky stage. I see this in pups sometimes, it's not uncommon in Mali pups, to me the big thing is "forward or backward" and also recovery time. Forward I'll just ignore the behavior and see if the dog comes out of it in a few weeks, backward and it's time to start thinking about a new home. I also want to see recovery time, as in once the pup has gotten close enough to the item to realize it's nothing, do they still keep firing up on the same item or do they realize it's no big deal and settle.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds from your description like a reactivity issue. Not something I care for in a dog. I'd have to see him up close and personal to be certain but I have dealt with a number dogs that showed this in varying degrees. Could like some have said be a quirky spell too. But I doubt that. 
Best of luck!!


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments, kind of thought it's a developmental issue. Once he works through it, no big deal & it's fairly quick. I figure genetics will kick in, he is very physically mature, lifting leg at 3.5 months, he's athletic, driven but slow in other ways. Goofus! Thanks all saved him Dads concern LOL!


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Sounds like he just is in the fearphase.... as the others said, not a biggy, just wopuld be carefull because negative impressions in this oahse can last a lifetime. But it is good that he goes forward, IMO thats a plus. I would gently try to make the situation "less threatening" and diffuse with play or treats to redirect. Things thatwere normal for the pup before just get scary all sudden and after this phase they go back to normal if nothing traumatic happened. 
Good luck with the little one....


----------

